
Ask HN: Largest Non-Recoverable Dataloss - ggm
Whats the largest non-recoverable storage loss which has been on either of SSD or HDD. (by Pb?)<p>I would imagine few enterprises which suffered one want to broadcast it.
======
HarryHirsch
The collapse of the Western part of the Roman Empire would qualify. No matter
how much life went on as before in the rural parts (vide Auson and his
_Mosella_ , which tells of peace), the loss of scientific and cultural
knowledge is just staggering.

Wikipedia has an article:
[https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bücherverluste_in_der_Spätanti...](https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bücherverluste_in_der_Spätantike)

~~~
ggm
I was really thinking about modern times. Post computer age.

But your answer is interesting, and goes to the library of Alexandria I guess.

